# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Socio amministratore SRL e dipendente altra società

## ponepa

Buongiorno a tutti, 
sono un lavoratore dipendente del comparto "Metalmeccanici" e con un collega abbiamo deciso di aprire una SRL che si occuperà di un'attività commerciale completamente DIVERSA da quella svolta dalla mia azienda.
Per l'apertura della SRL, so che è necessario nominare almeno un amministratore. 
Possiamo noi soci costituenti essere amministratori della SRL anche se lavoratori dipendenti di un'altra società? Oppure la carica di amministratore è incompatibile con la posizione di dipendente?
In caso fosse possibile, è necessario comunicarlo al datore di lavoro? Ci sono altri oneri? 
Altrimenti, è possibile nominare un amministratore terzo, che non sia socio? E' necessario pattuire un compenso specifico? 
Cosa conviene fare?...  :Confused:  
Scusate le troppe domande, ma sinceramente non sono riuscito a trovare delle risposte soddisfacenti in giro  :Confused:  
Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto  :Smile:  
P.

----------


## pikkio

Perdona la franchezza, ma il consiglio spassionato è quello di rivolgersi ad un professionista di fiducia. Siete due dipendenti, e - con tutto il rispetto - non avete idea di cosa significhi, probabilmente, gestire una srl. Come io non ho idea di come fresare un particolare metallo. 
Ci sono tanti e tali aspetti importanti da valutare che è improbabile che tu riesca a risolvere tutto cercando "in giro".  :Wink:

----------


## ponepa

> Perdona la franchezza, ma il consiglio spassionato è quello di rivolgersi ad un professionista di fiducia. Siete due dipendenti, e - con tutto il rispetto - non avete idea di cosa significhi, probabilmente, gestire una srl. Come io non ho idea di come fresare un particolare metallo. 
> Ci sono tanti e tali aspetti importanti da valutare che è improbabile che tu riesca a risolvere tutto cercando "in giro".

  Ciao,
innanzitutto grazie per aver risposto;
Perdona anche tu la mia franchezza, ma neanche io ho idea di come "si fresi un particolare metallo"... sono un consulente di direzione, laureato in economia aziendale e management; ho citato il CCNL dei metalmeccanici, poichè è quello a cui si appoggia la mia società. 
Non ho inserito il dettaglio della mia professione, in quanto ritengo che quest'ultima non sia né una discriminante della propria conoscenza del campo "commerciale/legale", né tantomeno delle proprie doti imprenditoriali (sinceramente mi ha sorpreso il tuo pregiudizio). 
Ciò detto, mi sembrava chiaro (ma forse non è così) che il mio obiettivo non è capire come si gestisce una SRL, cosa che, permettimi di dire, per gli studi conseguiti e per il lavoro che svolgo, penso di poter fare abbastanza bene. 
Il mio obiettivo è semplicemente quello di avere qualche informazione e parere esperto (soprattutto legale e fiscale) su come configurare l'amministrazione della mia SRL al meglio, tenuto conto il mio stato di "dipendente di altra società". 
Ringrazio ancora una volta tutti per il supporto che vorrete darmi.

----------


## GIOVANNI5507

Trattandosi di attività completamente diverse e non verificandosi pertanto alcun conflitto di interesse non vedo alcuna incompatibilità.Saluti

----------


## GIOVANNI5507

In ogni caso è sempre possibile nominare un amministratore non socio e l'eventuale compenso deve essere deliberato dall'assemblea in conformità a quanto, eventualmente, previsto dallo statuto societario.

----------


## pikkio

> Ciao,
> innanzitutto grazie per aver risposto;
> Perdona anche tu la mia franchezza...

  Ma ci mancherebbe. Il riferimento alle _frese_ è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente, ma era solo per rendere meglio l'idea, che forse nemmeno nel mio primo messaggio è stata chiara. 
Rinnovo l'invito a consultare un professionista di fiducia, per sedersi intorno ad un tavolo e snocciolare tutte le questioni che vi vengono in mente.  
Io, fossi in te, non mi fiderei di quello che qua sopra viene detto. Io mi definisco dottore commercialista, ma per quello che ne sai tu potrei pure essere un fresatore con l'hobby della consulenza fiscale...  :Big Grin:  
Capisci che una cosa è discutere fra professionisti (o presunti tali  :Big Grin:  ) sulle rogne di un cliente, altra cosa è che tu, diretto interessato, su questioni che potrebbero pregiudicare il tuo futuro, ti basi su quello che leggi su un forum pubblico e gratuito. 
in ogni caso....   

> sono un lavoratore dipendente del comparto "Metalmeccanici" e con un collega abbiamo deciso di aprire una SRL che si occuperà di un'attività commerciale completamente DIVERSA da quella svolta dalla mia azienda.
> Per l'apertura della SRL, so che è necessario nominare almeno un amministratore. 
> Possiamo noi soci costituenti essere amministratori della SRL anche se lavoratori dipendenti di un'altra società? Oppure la carica di amministratore è incompatibile con la posizione di dipendente?

  Direi di no.   

> In caso fosse possibile, è necessario comunicarlo al datore di lavoro? Ci sono altri oneri?

  Non ne vedo la necessità.   

> Altrimenti, è possibile nominare un amministratore terzo, che non sia socio? E' necessario pattuire un compenso specifico?

  Si certo, basta prevederlo nello statuto.   

> Cosa conviene fare?...

  Beh, sai, dipende, un amministratore terzo devi pagarlo... per la responsabilità che ha. E ti posso garantire che non è poca.

----------


## vesuviano

Salve, a vostro parere:
1 - Si può essere dipendenti in Italia di una società che si occupa di ristorazione ferroviaria ed essere socio ed amministratore di una srl che gestisce un bar/caffetteria in una città di un paese estero UE?
2 - Se un domani volessi aprire con i miei soci un bar anche in Italia ed essere sempre io l'amministratore di tale società, dite che potrei andare incontro a problemi con l'azienda di cui sono dipendente?
Ci terrei in particolare ad avere una risposta al primo quesito.
Grazie anticipate!

----------

